# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن >  مقتل أشهر فتاة سوابق في الزرقاء

## زهره التوليب

*مقتل أشهر فتاة سوابق في الزرقاء والقاتل يسلم نفسه

*  
 قتلت مساء اليوم الاثنين فتاة من ارباب السوابق في شارع بغداد في الزرقاء  على يد شاب اثر تعرضها له قبل ساعة من مقتلها.
 والقتيلة كانت من اصحاب الاقامات الجبرية وتشتهر بـ" لبنى ك" وتقطن في باحة مجمع الزرقاء حتى مقتلها طعنا من قبل الشاب  ( ج . س ) الذي  نفسه الى مركز امن المدينة في محافظة الزرقاء. 
 وحولت جثة الفتاة الى الطب الشرعي لتشريحها وتحديد سبب الوفاة.

----------


## غسان

_الله يرحمها ... ويغفرلها ..._

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

له له له ....لبنى السريعة ماتت ...والله غير الزرقا تقوم وما تقعد ورح يعملوا تعليلة لمدة اسبوع ....

----------


## محمد العزام

ماشاء الله 

الله يرحمها

----------


## زهره التوليب

لاتجوز على الميت غير الرحمه
الله يرحمها

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): ماتت الله يرحمها كنت نفسي اشوفها

----------


## khaled aljonidee

http://assawsana.com/default.asp?mod...=15831&catID=2

----------


## saousana

يييي على هاي الموتة ما ابشعها 
بس يللا ما بتجوز على الميت غير الرحمة

----------


## غير مسجل

الله يرحمها كل نفس ذائقة الموت وانما توفون اجوركم يوم القيامة فمن زحزح عن النار وادخل الجنة فقد فاو وما الحياة الدنيا الا الغرور

رحمها الله ورحم اموات المسلمبن اجمعين

ولا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله

----------


## رموش حزينه

الله يرحمها ماحد بالدنيا بعرف كيف ضروف الناس وشويللي خلاها تعمل هيك مع اني مابعرف شوكانت تعمل بس الله يرحمها .......لا تحكمو ع الناس من دون معاملتهم

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

ضبو الموس وخلوها بكوس هههههههههه :5c9db8ce52:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> له له له ....لبنى السريعة ماتت ...والله غير الزرقا تقوم وما تقعد ورح يعملوا تعليلة لمدة اسبوع ....





قولتك دواوين يا معلم في ميه زيها بالزرقا انت خايف ليش 

 :5c9db8ce52:  :5c9db8ce52:  :5c9db8ce52:  :5c9db8ce52:  :5c9db8ce52:  :5c9db8ce52:

----------


## العالي عالي

> الله يرحمها ماحد بالدنيا بعرف كيف ضروف الناس وشويللي خلاها تعمل هيك مع اني مابعرف شوكانت تعمل بس الله يرحمها .......لا تحكمو ع الناس من دون معاملتهم


والله هاي يا رموش ما كانت تخلى حدا من رها شب او بنت إلى تمسكو وتتحركش فيه

الكل كان يبعد عنها حتى منظرها لا يوحى انها بنت 

على كل حال الله يرحمها

----------

